# Antique Camera Experts? I found this



## dozer25 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey all  I found this Siemens movie projector in my shed, it was a  family members, not sure if it is worth much as there are no models on  it.  Are there any people on here that might know the model or perhaps  even if it is worth much? If not  are there any experts people  recommend.
imgur: the simple image sharer
http://i.imgur.com/NVgVk.jpg
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 22, 2012)

As you have a movie projector ... we (Photography) people would not have a lot of info on that ... we like still images not motion.
Try to also search for Siemens Klangfilm.
Also try to find a Forum/Group that deals with vintage movie/cine equipment.

You should work on you Google skills.
http://www.filmprojectors.eu/


----------



## Horngreen (Apr 22, 2012)

You won't be retiring from the profits if you sell it. I would guess less that $100 and possibly WELL less. ($20?) Check ebay for prices but it's probably best cleaned up and set on a shelf as decor.


----------



## grandad66 (May 6, 2012)

I agree with Horngreen generally movie equipment is practically worthless.


----------



## draggar (May 30, 2012)

I was shopping for these on eBay last year.  I got a very nice one (hard metal case w/ no exposed parts, external AC plug, built in splicer) for $45.

The three big questions are:
1) Does it work?
2) Does the bulb still work?
3) Are the bulbs still available?

I do not know how Seman's quality was then but across the board things were built to last back then.


----------

